# Pit Bull skin issues help!!!



## lillioness72 (Jan 5, 2018)

*We rescued a Pit Bull in October, and he has some severe skin issues. We have spent well over $1000 at the vet, and have gone through four different types of food. He has been tested for mange twice, and treated even though it was negative both times. He has been on Prednisone, Apoquel, Cytopoint Injections, and medicated baths. Whenever any of these wear off he is back to itching until he bleeds, chewing, and licking non stop. I love him to death, and want him to be comfortable. Help!!!!*


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What food is he on now and how long has he been on it?


----------



## lillioness72 (Jan 5, 2018)

He is now on Blue Buffalo grain free salmon and potato, and has been on it for 2 months or so. Now he also has alopecia a side effect of the Cytopoint.


----------



## lillioness72 (Jan 5, 2018)

He is now on Blue Buffalo grain free salmon and potato, and has been on it for 2 months or so. Now he also has alopecia a side effect of the Cytopoint.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

My male is blue and I have experienced every allergy issue known to dog. Things I do to keep the flare ups down... 
All kibbles made him break out, so I transitioned him to prey model raw. That reduced the constant ear infections to about once a year to once every other year.
I use Duoxo products with the orange label. They have Phytosphingosine which is the chemical the skin produces to be a barrier against histamines. The sprays, shampoos, and wipes help to sort of pick up where the skin is slacking. Ecko is wiped down every time he comes in from outside. 
I use Gain instead of Tide because he broke out in hives with Tide. Your dog may need something different, but changing detergents isn't too expensive. Maybe try the baby stuff like Dreft.
Take a look at his bedding. Ecko has reactions to cedar, so the cheap pillow beds with cedar chips in them are a no go for him.
Probiotics, Apple Cider Vinegar with the mother, coconut oil, fish oil, are all amazing supplements to help build the immune system.
I also give Ecko a zytec every morning during seasonal changes where he is more susceptible to pollen. He was on it daily for several years before I determined that it was seasonal. But it helped.
I've found the combination of these to help alleviate a lot of the issues. Doctors always want to go right to steroids and I'm just not comfortable putting my dogs liver at risk with constant use of them. 
Hopefully this gives you some ideas to help your pup.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Mac gives great allergy advice. I had a small bald spot on my male - a few days of rubbing coconut oil directly on it fixed him right up. After about a 7-10 days you could no longer tell where the bald spot was. I wouldn't recommend fish oil as a topical as that would make for one stinky dog but the coconut oil worked well for me, as recommended by Mac.


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't know why but both of our dogs are allergic to wheat four. My wife baked them some treats using wheat flour, banana and pumpkin after a week of using the treats both started licking their paws and like scrubbing their body against the carpet. The vet suggested us that the flour might the problem. We stop using the home-made treats and change the food to grain free and the itchy stopped on both


----------



## lillioness72 (Jan 5, 2018)

Thank you that helps a lot. I have been doing so much research for this, I just want him to be comfortable.


----------



## Choisauce87 (Jan 18, 2017)

Something that works really well for my 2 year old is raw (local if possible, but I just use raw) honey and bee pollen. I give him a tablespoon of each in a Kong everyday. I've been doing it since he was 2 months old, although it's probably not vet approved, my pit has never had any skin issues/allergies. But I also feed a raw prey model diet like EckoMac!


----------



## girlchina (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi. I have a Blue Pit and a Brindle Pit. Both had some skin issues when I got them. Nothing helped their itching, redness, or loss of hair. My vet told me that the monthly heart guard they get will take care of mange if that’s the cause. She didn’t want me wasting money on other pet meds that didn’t work. To help, try to keep them out of the sun as much as possible. I used Mane & Tail Shampoo/Conditioner, then I poured a cap full of apple cider vinegar on the infected area; lastly, after it dried, I rubbed in some olive oil. I did this for 2-3 weeks, they stopped itching and the hair grew back. There’s also no signs of it returning. Now after I wash them (once a week), I rub their coat with coconut oil. I put a little in their food too. 

Hope this helps.


----------

